# Saw V



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Just in time for Halloween,Saw V is getting ready to hit theaters this Friday.

http://www.saw5.com/agegate.html

Rated R,for good reason.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't wait.Those SAW movies are sick,but great !!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A note to the mods:
Could someone please move this to the "At the movies & DVD" thread?
After I had posted it,I noticed it was in the "OT" thread. :sure: 
Thanks.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i love the saw series, i own them all in blu ray. i cant wait.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

My g/f got into these after the 3rd movie.Now she's hooked.


----------



## Rangers94 (Feb 12, 2008)

The producers of these movies were on with Bubba The Love Sponge this afternoon. There aleady writing part 6. If anybody didn't know, there the new owners of the Tampa Bay Lightning.


----------



## eco (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm going to watch the first one tonight so I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

eco said:


> I'm going to watch the first one tonight so I have a lot of catching up to do.


:welcome_s to the forums eco. 
The films generally run approx. 90 minutes each,so there's not too much catching up to do on them.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I went to the movies for Saw 5 yesterday. I must say that the movie is a great movie, but there aren't as many traps in the movie. A LOT of character development and flashbacking, so for those of you expecting a comparable level of gore, you will still get it in certain scenes FULL on. You won't, however, get it frequently during the movie. I just thought some may want to know that before heading in. I expected MUCH more gore.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Adam Richey said:


> I went to the movies for Saw 5 yesterday. I must say that the movie is a great movie, but there aren't as many traps in the movie. A LOT of character development and flashbacking, so for those of you expecting a comparable level of gore, you will still get it in certain scenes FULL on. You won't, however, get it frequently during the movie. I just thought some may want to know that before heading in. I expected MUCH more gore.


Thanks for the info Adam.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I SAW it and thought it was really good. Probably my second favorite of the series. Lots of good back story and some good setups for #6.


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking forward to V. I hear Julie Benz gets to be a badass (Dexter-like?)


----------



## Ryan415689 (Oct 7, 2008)

Saw V was really good. They are already working on a Saw 6.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing it. This series gets a bad rap from some people who think it is nothing but gore. IMHO, the most intelligent horror series still in production (and no, I haven't seen them all.)


----------

